# Dc-south!



## bani (Nov 13, 2008)

What up, just got to DC for the G20 actions this weekend, finding someone to head south with me Sunday/Monday (16th/17th) from DC to either Chattanooga, TN (lots of a radical punks, got a friend who can house us) Asheville, NC or Georiga where I'm meeting up with other folks to head west to CA. buses cost way too much and won't take my cat. i dont wanna deal with dirty fuckers hitching alone so would love a buddy! hit me up y'all.
-b.


----------



## finn (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a Chinatown to Richmond, they aren't happy with cats, but maybe you can hide that sucker (with a towel to catch the cat piss). Good luck!


----------



## bani (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah i had to sneak her on the chinatown bus from nyc. but i got a ride straight to athens. yay!


----------

